# Shave my head bald!



## DGMPhotography (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey guys! As this is the place to promote websites, I thought I'd post my Facebook page here and let you know I'm running a special promotion!

'Like,' share, assimilate..




http://www.facebook.com/DaryllMorganPhotography

Thanks!


----------



## Designer (Jun 22, 2014)

O.K., so - like - I'm an old guy, right?  I mean seriously old, as in; old enough to be your Grandfather, even!  But what I don't understand is why are likes so important to you?  Are likes going to further your career, or put money in your pocket?  

Admittedly, there are some things in which I am hopelessly behind the curve, social media being one of them, but I am curious as to how this all works.  How does any of this work?


----------



## mishele (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't be silly!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> ...How does any of this work?



it doesn't.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 22, 2014)

Designer said:


> O.K., so - like - I'm an old guy, right?  I mean seriously old, as in; old enough to be your Grandfather, even!  But what I don't understand is why are likes so important to you?  Are likes going to further your career, or put money in your pocket?
> 
> Admittedly, there are some things in which I am hopelessly behind the curve, social media being one of them, but I am curious as to how this all works.  How does any of this work?



Ah come on - the "likes" are a virtual currency which, with the right app, tranform to bitcoins or forex equivalents.  In some systems, they are redeemable in psychic well-being (however with a high lasting less than that of cocaine, and just as addictive).  Also a measure of self-worth, for those who define their self worth by little counters existing somewhere out in cyberspace...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey guys, I appreciate your comments, but if you'd like to discuss the pros/cons of this promotion there's a thread in the business section for that. This is simply me advertising here - take it or leave it. 

And just fyi, I'm not that amazingly concerned about 'likes,' but I have noticed that the more 'likes' I have on Facebook, the more contacts I am getting. And a lot of people use it as a qualifier - a model goes to my page and sees that I have 500 likes and their thought process might be something like, "oh, he's good enough to have 500 fans, and his work isn't bad. I think I'll check him out!" Same for clients, at least, that's my thinking; it's psychological.


----------



## Designer (Jun 23, 2014)

O.K., thanks for the explanation.  Just for that, I'll go and check the "like" box.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jun 25, 2014)

Designer said:


> O.K., thanks for the explanation.  Just for that, I'll go and check the "like" box.



Thank you!


----------



## fooby (Jun 26, 2014)

I definitely agree that likes and followers are important if you are already putting out solid photography and offering your followers great advice and content. They definitely help put a client's mind at ease, especially if you're a less established photographer.


----------

